# Magento? Anyone?



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello all! Happy Friday!

In my search for a ecommerce solution I just came across magento and I must say after playing with the demo admin panel and cruising their demo store I'm pretty impressed.

I'm wondering if anyone here is using it? What you guys think? Any insight in general.. 
The only thing I couldn't find in my brief search was if the community version allows coupons.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Todd, several posters have created magento sites. Do a search at the top of the page on 'magento'.

Magento does support coupons. Here is a link to various how-to's: Magento - Search - eCommerce Software for Growth


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I tried Magento a few months back, but I found the setup process and customization process too confusing.

It has some nice features (like inventory management at the attribute/size/color level and managing multiple stores), but I was put off by the last time I installed it and tried to mess around with it.

It may be better now. They seem to be keeping up with the development.

For now, my cart of choice is still cubecart version 4.


----------



## thefactionist (Jan 17, 2009)

Magento is probably the most technically impressive "cart software" I've come across. I love it. Our site uses it for our cart, and Wordpress for the frontend.


----------



## henrik (Feb 25, 2009)

Magento is a great script. I designed a few shops with it myself but you have to be carefull with some pitfalls:

1. Customizing Magento can be painfull if you are just starting.
2. Be sure you can host magento. As a rule if you want a serious shop you will certainly need a dedicated server since magento needs lots of resources. This will cost you at least a few hundreds a year.
3. Next once you have designed your shop and tested it, you will need to do some server adjustment for performances (mainly installing some accelerator since magento is created with zend framework)
4. You will need to be sure your credit card can be process properly (if you have an account with a bank). Adjustment and setting of credit card processing can be laborious and painful. 
5. So all this said, if you have a BIG shop with hundreds of product magento is an ideal solution. If you only have a few items and need something fast and cool opencart opensource is the ideal solution for you. 

Hope this can help.

Henrik


----------



## Reppin (Apr 3, 2009)

Our three sites are built with magento.

And yes hosting is the main issue, no cheap hosting will cut it.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Reppin said:


> Our three sites are built with magento.
> 
> And yes hosting is the main issue, no cheap hosting will cut it.


I see you use 1 cart for 3 sites, was that easy to set up?

Thanks


----------



## Reppin (Apr 3, 2009)

Titchimp said:


> I see you use 1 cart for 3 sites, was that easy to set up?
> 
> Thanks


Depends - to set up the cart to perform that way is relatively easy once you figure out where everything goes. You just copy 2 files to any directory on your hosting account, then tell the backend where they are.

To set up the catalogs and templates takes some time though. 

The cart is super powerful but comes with some major headaches. I still recommend it if you want a powerful system. There really is a lot you can do with this system and a lot more we are going to implement as time goes on.


----------



## RogueStitch (Apr 1, 2009)

Magneto is an awesome framework, but the learning curve is steep. I build sites in it for clients regularly, but I wouldn't recommend a non-developer using it. You might could find someone studying it at a local college that would help you out with it.


----------



## jwatkins (May 15, 2009)

I would have to agree founding the right host and making changes to magneto our the hardest.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Magento is great if you know how to program. If not then it will cost you some money to customize it. Also you have to have a good hosting company. I have a VPS hosting plan which seems to work well after some tweeking.

Overall so good so far. Much better than Oscommerce CREloaded....

Support is getting much better and programmers are jumping onboard to learn this system. Just launched the 3 sites I have a couple weeks ago. Still adding products.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

goodtease said:


> Just launched the 3 sites I have a couple weeks ago.


Not sure if it's intentional, but your site's favicon still shows the Magento logo.


----------

